# birth/child delivery costs?



## dandan (Jul 26, 2007)

hi,
my husband and i just found out i'm 6 weeks pregnant. our private health insurance will not cover for the hospitalization costs because of the waiting period. i just want to know the average cost of birth/child delivery? what is the difference between public and private in cost?
thank you!


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

dandan said:


> hi,
> my husband and i just found out i'm 6 weeks pregnant. our private health insurance will not cover for the hospitalization costs because of the waiting period. i just want to know the average cost of birth/child delivery? what is the difference between public and private in cost?
> thank you!



Good question congrats by the way we are planning on having our next baby over there we have been trying but its taken longer than we taught so im very interested to see how the system works


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

dandan said:


> hi,
> my husband and i just found out i'm 6 weeks pregnant. our private health insurance will not cover for the hospitalization costs because of the waiting period. i just want to know the average cost of birth/child delivery? what is the difference between public and private in cost?
> thank you!


The cost of giving birth as a public patient I'm pretty sure are nil. You may have to pay for some prenatal things but you will get the Medicare rebate.
I would suggest that you book in pretty quickly. My four grandchildren were born in the public sector and the care the mothers and babies received was excellent. All the best.


----------



## dandan (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks aussiejock!

but we are not medicare members as well, being on a working visa. we have initially inquired on costs and i must say it's very expensive average for the OB alone is $6,000!!! sigh..hope an less expensive option will be available to us. i believe in the australian health care system so we are leaning towards public just to lessen the costs.

thanks!


----------



## Sam27 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey dandan

I am in a similar situation as yours. Can you please share how you are moving ahead with it and what is the average cost of giving birth in Australia without a private insurance?

Any information shall be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## dflach (Nov 28, 2007)

This is a great question that we have wondered about as well. 

I'm moving our family to Australia in April/May on a 457 business visa and as a US citizen will not have access to the free public health care system. My employer is providing private health care (as they are required to) but the insurance will not waive the 12 month waiting period for pregnancy related costs.

We were hoping to have another child asap to keep them close together with our 3 and 1 year old. Also, my wife is worried about "getting to old" to have kids (she's not).

Has anybody found a solution to this? My future employer has promised to look into options but I don't think it's a priority for them.

Thanks!


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hello
check out these web sites they give great information on the maternity hospitals and what it costs who is got and what not 

Maternity Hospital and Birth Centre Recommendations & Discussion - Pregnancy, Birth & Baby Forums ~ BellyBelly

The Bub Hub they have forums were you can ask questions plus information on all the hospitals in Australia 

hope this helps a little 

i wonder as you baby will be born in Australia will you get the Baby bonus as it might cover the coat of delivery there is also hiring a independent midwife or check out midwife lead birthing centers they could be cheaper 

good luck


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi. I've had two Babies in Aussie and moved over here when six months pregnant. It was so stressful, let me tell you finding a Doctor, Hospital and not knowing anyone here to get advice from. But I got there in the end. 

No Private medical insurer will cover you as it a "pre-existing" condition. I went through RPA which is a public hospital in Sydney. They quoted an average birth at $6000.00 plus $150.00 a day if there are any complications. I'm on a British passport, and they didn't charge me a thing. It was all midwifes though, so if you want to see an OB its gonna cost. To be honest as long as you are having a normal pregnancy you don't need a OB, midwives are brillient and more understanding. And from what I've heard the OB never does much anyway. Be aware that hospitals are getting very busy cause of the baby boom over here, in Sydney anyway. So get booked in as soon as you can. The best way is to find a Doctor who can suggest a hospital. As for baby bonus you will only get it if you are residents. And just because your baby is born here it doesn't make them Aussie's my two have had to take on there fathers Nationality which is Irish, as they aren't counted as Aussie's. Anyway good luck, the medical system here is really good, everytime I've been in hospital I've never had any complaints. Also if you can get a care-share Doctor its really good as you don't have to wait in the hopitals for check-ups. After you had the baby you will get lots of help from the childhood nurses at the clinics.


----------



## lkrichard (Jan 17, 2008)

Just checked into this myself as it turns out I'm expecting number 2. The cost for the ob recommended to us is 5,000. Covers all costs preceding delivery as well as the delivery itself.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

im expecting as well 11 weeks now what ive done is checked out the Australian web sites and forums to see which hospitals are good got all the phone numbers off the BUB hub web site for hospitals we are going to move to the sunshine coast and the closest one to us is Nambour general hospital ive spoken to a nurse who works there and she has been great with information plus another girl who moved in the late stages contacted the hospital and faxed them a copy of her chart and they had a chart ready for her when she arrived in Australia she had excellent care and is trying for number two now check out those web sites i mentioned you get great tips off the girls and know were is good but to be honest all ive heard is good about the public and private care in Australia 

you should be able to get recommendations for doctors so you can ring before you arrive and so it wont be so scary when we arrive 

good luck every one


----------



## chno (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi all,
we are having exactly the same problem. We just cancelled our previous health insurance without realising that the new insurance won't cover us for the first 12 months. 
BUT for all here on a 457 I found this on the government homepage:

_Employers Responsibilities:
•pay all medical or hospital expenses for an employee (and accompanying family member/s) for treatment in a public hospital (other than expenses that are met by health insurance or reciprocal health care arrangements) 
◦this undertaking continues until all expenses are paid_

If I get this right, this means that your employer has to cover the costs for your childbirth.
You can check out on the details on the homepage of the "Department of Immigration" (Employers Obligations). Sorry I can't post the link, because I'm new to this forum.


----------



## mamacubed (Jul 8, 2008)

dflach said:


> This is a great question that we have wondered about as well.
> 
> I'm moving our family to Australia in April/May on a 457 business visa ....... My employer is providing private health care (as they are required to) ........Thanks!


A little bit off the subject: We're coming over on a 457 in July and my husband's employer told us we would have to pay for our own private health insurance. I'm curious about your comment that your employer is 'required to' provide private health care. Can you direct me to some information about this?
Thanks, -Kiry


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Kiry:

That is on form 1066 at the Immi website. It's in the section:
Health care coverage
Subclass 457 visa holders are generally not entitled to access
Australia’s national health care scheme (Medicare). However,
your sponsor is obligated to pay all costs associated with treatment
in a public hospital incurred by you and/or any secondary persons
that accompany you unless met through health insurance. As
the health care coverage for which your sponsor is responsible
is limited, the department would encourage you to consider
personal health insurance options to cover your period of stay.

***
I came over on a 457 but never had to test any of this. I was on Private Insurance without pre-existing conditions. I only used the Private insurance for some GP visits and dental but luckily didn't have to ever test out the hospital.





mamacubed said:


> A little bit off the subject: We're coming over on a 457 in July and my husband's employer told us we would have to pay for our own private health insurance. I'm curious about your comment that your employer is 'required to' provide private health care. Can you direct me to some information about this?
> Thanks, -Kiry


----------



## chno (Apr 15, 2009)

@mamacubed
Your employer has to pay for your healthcare when you're on a 457. That's his responsibility. Please check the department of immigration's homepage. I can't post links here, but I will try to point you into the right direction:
Google: "457 visa" and you will find a page including "immi.gov.au", talking about "Temporary Business (Long Stay). Once you're on the page, check "(4) Obligations", then "Employer". There you will find the quote I made in my last post saying that it's your employers OBLIGATION to cover all medical and hospital expenses for both you and your family members.

My employer pays for our private health insurance with Medibank - but if Medibank doesn't cover what is needed, then, as I understand it, the company will have to help out.

We will check this out with the employer next week. But my boss has already indicated that he would expect the company to cover the costs for my wifes pregnancy - but I have to see what HR says to this.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

That's not always the case, the employer should cover that which isn't covered by insurance at a public hospital. Taking out private insurance as a 457 is quite typical.



chno said:


> @mamacubed
> Your employer has to pay for your healthcare when you're on a 457. That's his responsibility. Please check the department of immigration's homepage. I can't post links here, but I will try to point you into the right direction:
> Google: "457 visa" and you will find a page including "immi.gov.au", talking about "Temporary Business (Long Stay). Once you're on the page, check "(4) Obligations", then "Employer". There you will find the quote I made in my last post saying that it's your employers OBLIGATION to cover all medical and hospital expenses for both you and your family members.
> 
> ...


----------



## chno (Apr 15, 2009)

Hmm. You could probably interpret the regulation in this way - however it doesn't say that you are required to have a private health insurance.
In any case it solves the initial problem discussed here, which was: What to do if you come to Australia, you're getting pregnant and your health insurance doesn't cover your costs, because you're within the first few months after arrival. If this happens to you and you're on a 457 your employer should cover the costs, right?


----------



## mamacubed (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I'll check things out... -Kiry


----------



## nfowley (Sep 17, 2008)

When we were on a working holiday visa we were able to apply for medicare. We got the card, I had to pay upfront (it was for bloode tests and other things not related to a pregnancy though) and then you claimed something like 80% back. We are UK residents though so had reciprical health care agreement (between UK and OZ). Hope this helps!


----------



## chno (Apr 15, 2009)

Another update:
I have called Medicare today and I found out that you can get Medicare membership if you have filed an application for Permanent Residency previously.
As we have already done so about 1 year ago, we can get an "Interim Card" for Medicare. This applies only to people who have a running application for Permanent Residency and are already in Australia on another visa - so it's very specific to a small group of people.

For all those who are here on a 457 and are now thinking of filing an application for permanent residency in order to get their medical expenses covered: think twice! Once your application is filed, you will lose your LAFHA.


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

I'll have to resurrect this old thread again.
I have applied for a 457 Visa and will probably be in Adelaide in May 2010.
Our first baby is expected in October 2010.
We will not be eligible for Medicare.
Medibank has a waiting period for 1 year - so insurance will not pay.

I am a Paediatrician and will actually be working in the Neonatology unit at WCH Adelaide.

What should I do from the moment i step into Adelaide to ensure that my wife gets to see a doc/midwife and has a safe delivery.
What will be the costs incurred in public care and in private care.
I need to prepare for the costs and also the different health care system in Australia.


----------



## All good (Feb 27, 2010)

dandan said:


> hi,
> my husband and i just found out i'm 6 weeks pregnant. our private health insurance will not cover for the hospitalization costs because of the waiting period. i just want to know the average cost of birth/child delivery? what is the difference between public and private in cost?
> thank you!


Hi Dandan, first of all congratulations!

The only costs involved will be from the GP's, the ultrasounds and any alternative methods of birth.

Going through public care ante natal care and the birth is cost free. If this if your first child, most people recommend going though the public system as you will have the child at a hospital capable of dealing with problem births.

I'm not sure about private, you would have to check with each pribate healthcare provider with what deals they offer.

Good luck!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Benji:

I would first get a GP and Ob/Gyn booked. You can ask your colleagues at WCH as they already work in this field.

The Ob/Gyn will do the checks on your wife and then give you a schedule for the upcoming delivery and tests that need to be done until that point.

Here are the big costs:
Ob/Gyn: $6000
Ultrasounds: $350 each (will likely have 1-2 at least until delivery, especially closer to the end it can be weekly if anything less than normal is seen)
Special Care nursery: $1000/day (if baby < 2.5 kgs at birth), number of days varies, can be 3 days at least.

These are private and in Sydney. In public it should be less. You should inquire at the public hospital for their costs (it is published). Also there is a peditrician cost or anesthetist cost if C-section will be done.

Depending on the stage of pregnancy you will see Ob/Gyn upto once per week (last weeks of pregnancy), or twice a month. 





benjiross said:


> I'll have to resurrect this old thread again.
> I have applied for a 457 Visa and will probably be in Adelaide in May 2010.
> Our first baby is expected in October 2010.
> We will not be eligible for Medicare.
> ...


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Amaslam for the update.
So it looks like I'm gonna be spending 10000 AUD for the pregnancy and delivery.
That's a pretty huge amount.
I guess I'll have to make a lot of decisions once I come to Australia!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I would say just be prepared for a serious amount. It's worse if you didn't know the costs and then had to come up with it very quickly. You need to ask your employer if they assist with these kinds of costs. 



benjiross said:


> Thanks Amaslam for the update.
> So it looks like I'm gonna be spending 10000 AUD for the pregnancy and delivery.
> That's a pretty huge amount.
> I guess I'll have to make a lot of decisions once I come to Australia!


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

Question (sorry if this asked earlier)...

What if my wife got pregnant in waiting period and deliver after the waiting period - will the insurance cover the cost ? Or she need to be pregnant (Week 01) exactly after the waiting period ?


----------



## ardie514 (Aug 12, 2009)

Wondering if anyone has received any more information on this? We will be arriving in Perth in a couple weeks on a 457 visa. We were required to purchase our own private insurance (Medibank) in order to get the visa. My husband's employer, who sponsored the visa, is not paying for the health insurance. We are planning to apply for PR as soon as possible. I am not currently pregnant, but wondered what would happen (cost wise) if we did decide to have another baby. There is a 1 year waiting period on the Medibank coverage. It sounds like once we submit our PR application then we will be entitled to Medicare benefits and pre-natal and birthing expenses would be covered through a public hospital? Is this correct? Or will the employer be required to reimburse us those costs before the 1 year waiting period is up? I'm a bit confused. Thanks,


----------



## jabba (Mar 8, 2008)

dandan said:


> thanks aussiejock!
> 
> but we are not medicare members as well, being on a working visa. we have initially inquired on costs and i must say it's very expensive average for the OB alone is $6,000!!! sigh..hope an less expensive option will be available to us. i believe in the australian health care system so we are leaning towards public just to lessen the costs.
> 
> thanks!


You will get a Medicare card on a working visa and if you are from the uk you are entitled to reciprocle health care costs I work as a Midwife in thepublic sector in Melbourne and the costs are Nil, you pay for ante=natal checks but its medicare rebatable, you get most of the cost nack and if you book into a medicare bulk billing clinic iys free, hope this helps xx


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

One question on this thread: 

We got PR and passport stamped but not yet entered to Australia....

Would we be getting medicare coverage for my wife is she gets pregnant here in India and the delivery in AUstralia ? Do we need to spend for the delivery there ?

Thanks to all..

Viren


----------



## aanu77 (Nov 23, 2008)

i am on medicare card and a resident as well .will medicare cover my delivery expenses or i should get on to private medical facility.any advices plz


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

If you're going to a public hospital as a public patient then Medicare should cover most or all of the expenses. If you are going to a private hospital then depending on your private insurance cover level you might have some out of pocket expenses. Charges can be found out before you decide on your hospital. So contact the hospital and your ob/gyn + your private insurance to find out what you are covered for and to what amount. 



aanu77 said:


> i am on medicare card and a resident as well .will medicare cover my delivery expenses or i should get on to private medical facility.any advices plz


----------



## blissfulmay (Nov 12, 2010)

*delivery cost*

Hi,

I just got my migrant visa and I haven't done my initial entry to Australia. I just find out that I am pregnant now. If I want to make my initial entry now and want to deliver my child in Australia, would thre be any charges in delivery cost? 
My husband may not enter permanently at this moment,but I am intending to continue to stay until delivery first because my brother family is in Sydney.

Appreciate your advice.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

blissfulmay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got my migrant visa and I haven't done my initial entry to Australia. I just find out that I am pregnant now. If I want to make my initial entry now and want to deliver my child in Australia, would thre be any charges in delivery cost?
> My husband may not enter permanently at this moment,but I am intending to continue to stay until delivery first because my brother family is in Sydney.
> ...


It depends on what visa you are coming here on whether you'll be covered by Medicare (see the info earlier in this thread for costs).


----------



## blissfulmay (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks. My visa is subclass 176 skill sponsored. Any idea whether it is covered?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, that should be covered under Medicare. You will need to go to a public hospital for minimal costs. You should contact the local hospital in your intended residential area now to find out the details of costs. The first thing you'll need to do when in AU is get to a GP (Doctor) so you can get the initial tests underway for the upcoming birth.



blissfulmay said:


> Thanks. My visa is subclass 176 skill sponsored. Any idea whether it is covered?


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

jabba said:


> You will get a Medicare card on a working visa and if you are from the uk you are entitled to reciprocle health care costs I work as a Midwife in thepublic sector in Melbourne and the costs are Nil, you pay for ante=natal checks but its medicare rebatable, you get most of the cost nack and if you book into a medicare bulk billing clinic iys free, hope this helps xx


Hi,

Thanks for your info. Since you have great knowledge, then would an Australian bourne citizen, while borne in NSW, be entitled to Medicare, just in case.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi John:

It depends on the parents visa status at the time of birth.

Parents = PR (at least one) THEN Child = AU Citizen + Automatic Medicare 
Parents = TR (No reciprocal) THEN Child = Parents Citizenship + TR Visa + NO Medicare
Parents = TR (reciprocal) THEN Child = Parents Citizenship + TR Visa + Medicare



Johnfromoz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your info. Since you have great knowledge, then would an Australian bourne citizen, while borne in NSW, be entitled to Medicare, just in case.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

amaslam said:


> Hi John:
> 
> It depends on the parents visa status at the time of birth.
> 
> ...


Ok, I am a dad with Aussie citizenship. If babygirl gets born in Oz, then will her health care recquirements be met by Medicare? Just in case she needs intensive care? Her mom is pending 309/100.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, in public hospitals all costs will be borne by Medicare, including special care nursery. In private hospitals the gap between public cost and private would need to be borne by you or your private insurance (higher covers of private health insurance cover special care nursery as well). So in a private hospital case the cost is made up of: Medicare amount + Private Insurance Amount + You; in a public hospital the cost is made up of: Medicare amount

You can find out all expected costs from private hospitals by contacting the hospital you are interested in. 

To expand on the Eligibility of Medicare and Parent visa status it is a correlation between Citizenship and Medicare eligibility:

Medicare Eligibility:
People who reside in Australia - excluding Norfolk Island - are eligible if they:


hold Australian citizenship
have been issued with a permanent visa
hold New Zealand citizenship
have applied for a permanent visa (excludes an application for a parent visa)—other requirements apply. Contact Medicare for further information.
Citizenship by Birth:
*Australian citizen by birth*

Whether you are an Australian citizen by birth depends on the date of your birth.
Most children born in Australia before 20 August 1986 are Australian citizens by birth unless one parent was entitled to diplomatic privileges or was a consular officer of another country.
Children born after that date are only Australian citizens if at least one parent was an Australian citizen or permanent resident at the time of their birth.
Children born in Australia to parents who are not Australian citizens or permanent residents, automatically acquire Australian citizenship on their 10th birthday if they have lived most of their life in Australia.


So in your specific case the correlation is:
C: Children born after that date (20 Aug 1986) are only Australian citizens if *at least one parent was an Australian citizen* or permanent resident at the time of their birth.
M: *hold Australian citizenship *



Johnfromoz said:


> Ok, I am a dad with Aussie citizenship. If babygirl gets born in Oz, then will her health care recquirements be met by Medicare? Just in case she needs intensive care? Her mom is pending 309/100.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

amaslam said:


> Yes, in public hospitals all costs will be borne by Medicare, including special care nursery.


That´s all the info I have. She´s still an applicant for 309/100 which she will get, just a matter of time, against which we are running against time. She is due (for baby) in early May and we do not want to spend another winter in snowy Scandinavia. Tropical Spain seems to be an option but Aussie is better.


----------



## Lebowski (Nov 23, 2010)

Johnfromoz said:


> That´s all the info I have. She´s still an applicant for 309/100 which she will get, just a matter of time, against which we are running against time. She is due (for baby) in early May and we do not want to spend another winter in snowy Scandinavia. Tropical Spain seems to be an option but Aussie is better.


Hi Mr Scandinavia 

Did you get anymore info on this? I'm having very similar situation. I'm a PR (visa 175), but my wife is waiting for 309/100 visa and she is pregnant (due in the end of April 2011). The problem is that she can't do a chest x-ray until the birth, so the she won't get 309 visa until the x-ray has made, however she can get associated visitor visa for the time visa 309/100 is being progressed.

So I'm wondering whether or not she is able to get Medicare in this circumstances. We are under Russian passports, so we are not under Reciprocal Health Care Agreements.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Lebowski:

In the Medicare eligibility there is this condition:
have applied for a permanent visa (excludes an application for a parent visa)—other requirements apply. Contact Medicare for further information.

Since that has been done you should contact Medicare to see if there are other requirements. 



Lebowski said:


> Hi Mr Scandinavia
> 
> Did you get anymore info on this? I'm having very similar situation. I'm a PR (visa 175), but my wife is waiting for 309/100 visa and she is pregnant (due in the end of April 2011). The problem is that she can't do a chest x-ray until the birth, so the she won't get 309 visa until the x-ray has made, however she can get associated visitor visa for the time visa 309/100 is being progressed.
> 
> So I'm wondering whether or not she is able to get Medicare in this circumstances. We are under Russian passports, so we are not under Reciprocal Health Care Agreements.


----------



## Lebowski (Nov 23, 2010)

amaslam said:


> Hi Lebowski:
> 
> In the Medicare eligibility there is this condition:
> have applied for a permanent visa (excludes an application for a parent visa)—other requirements apply. Contact Medicare for further information.
> ...


Amaslam, thanks for your response.

Yes, I saw the rules and look like we qualified. The rules are: 1) There is an outstanding application for a permanent visa, 2) the applicant is in Australia 3) The applicant's partner is a citizen or PR. 

My pregnant wife is not in Australia yet though, so I'm currently really wondering would it be possible to bring her there on any kind of visitor visa and apply for the Medicare benefits. She won't get her partner's visa until the x-ray has made which will not happen before the child birth.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I think only DIAC can answer that. If she is fit to travel maybe coming over to have the baby in AU is possible, but I don't know the DIAC rules for it. If the baby is born in AU then the baby is automatically a AU Citizen (as you are the parent with PR/Citizenship already).



Lebowski said:


> Amaslam, thanks for your response.
> 
> My pregnant wife is not in Australia yet though, so I'm currently really wondering would it be possible to bring her there on any kind of visitor visa and apply for the Medicare benefits. She won't get her partner's visa until the x-ray has made which will not happen before the child birth.


----------



## Lebowski (Nov 23, 2010)

amaslam said:


> I think only DIAC can answer that. If she is fit to travel maybe coming over to have the baby in AU is possible, but I don't know the DIAC rules for it. If the baby is born in AU then the baby is automatically a AU Citizen (as you are the parent with PR/Citizenship already).


Just in case, for information of everyone. DIAC said "no", we can't travel on a visitor visa having a permanent visa application in progress, unless the medical assessment has been passed, including chest x-ray. Otherwise "yes".

So if you up to make your wife pregnant, pass the medical assessment first should your wife require migrate during the pregnancy.


----------



## tanman (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi all -
Has anyone tested the idea that employers have to pay for employees accessing public care? (discussed earlier in this thread)

We are on a 457 visa and expecting our first baby in April. We have been here less than 12 months. Therefore, our private insurance will not cover maternity related expenses and we don't have Medicare.

Private doctor/hospital estimates are about $12,000 for care from week 22 - delivery (approx $6k doctor and $6k hospital).

Public hospital costs are not clear to me yet.

1) Does anyone know if it is significantly cheaper to access public hospitals? (remember we are self-paying)

2) As we do have insurance (per immigration law), but not covered for maternity...any legal obligation that someone has tested/seen for my employer picking up the costs?

Thanks!


----------



## axwack (Feb 25, 2011)

Byo said:


> Hi. I've had two Babies in Aussie and moved over here when six months pregnant. It was so stressful, let me tell you finding a Doctor, Hospital and not knowing anyone here to get advice from. But I got there in the end.
> 
> No Private medical insurer will cover you as it a "pre-existing" condition. I went through RPA which is a public hospital in Sydney. They quoted an average birth at $6000.00 plus $150.00 a day if there are any complications. I'm on a British passport, and they didn't charge me a thing. It was all midwifes though, so if you want to see an OB its gonna cost. To be honest as long as you are having a normal pregnancy you don't need a OB, midwives are brillient and more understanding. And from what I've heard the OB never does much anyway. Be aware that hospitals are getting very busy cause of the baby boom over here, in Sydney anyway. So get booked in as soon as you can. The best way is to find a Doctor who can suggest a hospital. As for baby bonus you will only get it if you are residents. And just because your baby is born here it doesn't make them Aussie's my two have had to take on there fathers Nationality which is Irish, as they aren't counted as Aussie's. Anyway good luck, the medical system here is really good, everytime I've been in hospital I've never had any complaints. Also if you can get a care-share Doctor its really good as you don't have to wait in the hopitals for check-ups. After you had the baby you will get lots of help from the childhood nurses at the clinics.


Hi I saw your post and we are in a similar boat. My wife is pregnant with my second and we have US based insurance. How do you make the determination of the hospital? We are in Melbourne.


----------



## tanman (Jul 27, 2010)

Our bundle of joy, a 3.8kg son, arrived two weeks ago! ~smile~

I will share what we experienced.

Background:
American husband and Vietnamese wife. Recently relocated to Australia on a 457 visa. Wife was already pregnant at the time of the move.

Insurance:
As 457 visa holders, we have to have private health insurance. None will cover maternity expenses in the first 12 months. I even researched some pretty fancy/expensive international executive plans ($10k+ a year), but they too would consider the pregnancy as pre-existing. In my case, my previous health cover was not transferable to Australia nor provided for continuity of benefits (but this is something certainly everyone should ask about).

Health-care selected:
We opted to use a public hospital and essentially received all the pre-natal care through the mid-wife clinic at this hospital. The mid-wife clinic included a mix of visits with the nurses and doctors. We were essentially satisfied with the quality of care. We chose not to use a private OB or private hospital as when arrived (4 months+ pregnant), my wife had been healthy and enjoying a beautiful pregnancy. Paying $5k-$8k for a private OB and then almost that much again for the private hospital seemed a bit over the top. The mid-wife clinic plus 2.5 days in the hospital cost us just under $5k (note we started at about 20 weeks, so just slightly less than others might find). Note, each visit to the midwife clinic was typically with a different person...we did have a couple repeats and developed our favorites, but with the current model at the hospital we used patients just see who is available.

Employer:
My employer was not responsible for any of the costs. Also, per the law, I was not entitled to any paid parental/carer leave. I consumed a week of annual leave. Fortunately for me, my boss has been very flexible and reasonable about other half days before/after delivery. My company begins to provide paid carer/parental leave after 12 months employment (even for 457 temp residents...which is not a legal requirement).

Overall:
Overall, I was quite pleased with the level of care and the system. If someone in the US didn't have Medicare or private coverage, I suspect the same experience would cost several times more (at least!). All the proper precautions were taken (tests needing to be repeated, discussing delivery options, pain management, etc.). The epidural worked like a charm! (our first child by the way) After leaving the hospital (48 hrs after delivery), we had three days of home visits by the midwives. Perfect for us.

Any questions, please post and I will try to reply.

Good luck all!


----------



## axwack (Feb 25, 2011)

tanman said:


> Our bundle of joy, a 3.8kg son, arrived two weeks ago! ~smile~
> 
> I will share what we experienced.
> 
> ...


Very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## jabba (Mar 8, 2008)

Baby75 said:


> Hello
> check out these web sites they give great information on the maternity hospitals and what it costs who is got and what not
> 
> Maternity Hospital and Birth Centre Recommendations & Discussion - Pregnancy, Birth & Baby Forums ~ BellyBelly
> ...


You are not entitled to the baby bonus or indeed any other benefits until you are an australian permanant resident i.e not on a 457 sorry guys


----------



## johnnybhoy5 (Aug 7, 2011)

resurecting this old thread again.....we have just found out that my partner is pregnant. I am a Permanent Resident but she is here on a student visa from Japan. I have health Insiurance but she does not......Anyone have any ideas on costs of having a baby in Australia without insurance? 

Also, given that the child will be the son of a Permanent resident, does that have any impact on access to medicare etc. for my partner?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You can get exact costs from hospitals. The main variable cost after the birth is special care nursery which can run $500-$1000/day. I would suspect your partner needs to have overseas visitor insurance or similar. What coverage does that provide in these kinds of cases? 

The child will be an AU Citizen on birth (as you are the PR parent) so automatically given Medicare. Your partner does not get Medicare until she is processing for a PR (i.e. spouse visa) so please look into getting PR for your partner. You need to contact Medicare for further eligibility requirements if using this route to access/enrol.

If your partner is eligible for Medicare then that means most or all delivery costs are covered in a public hospital. Private would have more costs and that is a variable of the combination of public (medicare) and private health insurance coverage. 

The Ob/Gyns typically charge $5000 for delivery and visits to them and the ultrasounds run $300-400 each. Other than that I don't recall any large costs.




johnnybhoy5 said:


> resurecting this old thread again.....we have just found out that my partner is pregnant. I am a Permanent Resident but she is here on a student visa from Japan. I have health Insiurance but she does not......Anyone have any ideas on costs of having a baby in Australia without insurance?
> 
> Also, given that the child will be the son of a Permanent resident, does that have any impact on access to medicare etc. for my partner?


----------



## johnnybhoy5 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks Amaslam!

Much appreciated!

JB


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

Fairly similar situation at hand , had got my grant (PR 189) last year both me and my wife completed our initial entry as a short holiday in Sydney

Now she is pregnant while we are happy with the news we are also trying to see if we can have the child in Australia the thread answers some very important questions what I could note was

1)If either of parents are PR child born in AUS is a citizen
2)Medicare would cover most of the costs

But also raises a few more Q these are for the ladies to reply for more I guess

1)How is the overall experience of child birth in Aus public system (I read mostly midwifes doing the actual delivery , understandably the procedures would be definitely different )

2)I read about only 1 day hospital stay can any body share how the flow of things were ? 
A) You visit a GP B) Get Scans/Tests done C)GP suggests possible dates/ time of delivery basis which you contact hospital to book . next ?? do you just wait for the week and visit the hospital ? are further checkups etc at the hospital or do you stay in touch with the GP ? how do hospitals accomadate in case of slightly earlier labor pain etc ?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

1: Obviously the overall experience is better infact farrr better than any other country, yes, if the case is normal then midwives are fully qualified to deliver baby without any doctor assistance.

2: If its a normal delivery without any further procedures (like tear etc) so what's the point of holding mom & child in hospital. They prefer to send them within a day so that they stay relax & more comfortable & next day midwives visit mom & baby at home. 

3: Process is simple: Apply & get Medicare card-visit GP- have some test-visit GP again-get referal letter-call hospital for appointment-roughly get a call from hospital in 30 days for booking-on 1st hospital visit, midwife will be assigned (if there is no complications)- till the birth date midwife will call her for further checkups, share information, show her the Labor room, etc etc. On the day you may not get the same midwife, but this doesn't matter as all are experienced & qualified & knows their job very well. 

Regarding labor pain, well it's never slight  its too much  anyway, midwives will offer her pain killers which is different like gas, morphin etc. 

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie 



ozzybound said:


> But also raises a few more Q these are for the ladies to reply for more I guess
> 
> 1)How is the overall experience of child birth in Aus public system (I read mostly midwifes doing the actual delivery , understandably the procedures would be definitely different )
> 
> ...


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

Dear Girlaussie 

Many thanks for your detailed response appreciate the effort to share the information in deed help full

I didn't mean/ refer to say that labor pain is slight just my last point was around that basis GP's checkup you book a delivery day in the hospital etc what if it is slightly earlier or later how is that handled


Also post booking the hospital after GP refers you on are further checkups done by Ob/Gyn at the hospital or continued by GP ? 

Apologies for the multiple queries I am typically not familiar with a public health care system once again many thanks


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Not a problem yeah sorry I probably misunderstood your question. 

You don't have to worry about that, in case of any earlier situation your midwife will advice as she is the one who is monitoring the whole pregnancy progress, just in case if situation goes totally unpredictable then your wife should call/inform midwife straight away & they are fully capable to handle & book her in to the same hospital immediately. 

After discharge, mother will be given a check up date -roughly after 60 days of birth to the specialist in hospital so you don't need to consult your GP for that. 

I understand, if you have more questions please ask.

Girl Aussie 



ozzybound said:


> Dear Girlaussie
> 
> Many thanks for your detailed response appreciate the effort to share the information in deed help full
> 
> ...


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks again Girl Aussie

One more Q now I do not know much as this is our first child so may be an elementary one , 

Generally post delivery when children have some infection or temporary common conditions like Jaundice are the mother/child then retained to treat the baby post the first day or are these generally dealt by the midwife ? Understand this would be mostly case to case but would be good if some one can share any specific experience on approach around Jaundice that seemed the most common !


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> 1: Obviously the overall experience is better infact farrr better than any other country, yes, if the case is normal then midwives are fully qualified to deliver baby without any doctor assistance.
> 
> Girl Aussie


can you please elaborate more about the costs in public hospitals for 189 Visa holders 

thanx


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah I understand the nervousness as this is your 1st one 

If there is any such issues happen, they send baby & mom to 'Nursery' where midwives & doctors treat baby while mom stays at rooms next to Nursery. Its all free of cost & covered by Medicare.

Good luck!!

Girl Aussie 



ozzybound said:


> Thanks again Girl Aussie
> 
> One more Q now I do not know much as this is our first child so may be an elementary one ,
> 
> Generally post delivery when children have some infection or temporary common conditions like Jaundice are the mother/child then retained to treat the baby post the first day or are these generally dealt by the midwife ? Understand this would be mostly case to case but would be good if some one can share any specific experience on approach around Jaundice that seemed the most common !


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Its a permanent visa so mostly cost is covered by Medicare.

Girl Aussie 



Leo1986 said:


> can you please elaborate more about the costs in public hospitals for 189 Visa holders
> 
> thanx


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

@girlaussie:

We both are permanent residents and are registered with medicare but we are not living in Australia at this moment.

We want to deliver our child in Australia for apparent reasons. Do you think flying to Australia 3-4 months before delivery will pose any problems for us?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

If you have a Medicare card and have visited Australia for short term only then I guess it's not valid anymore so once you move please check with Medicare department.

Ideally your partner should be here while in her 20th week. As it takes time to register with hospital specially if you are moving to a big city.

Girl Aussie



blacknight_81 said:


> @girlaussie:
> 
> We both are permanent residents and are registered with medicare but we are not living in Australia at this moment.
> 
> We want to deliver our child in Australia for apparent reasons. Do you think flying to Australia 3-4 months before delivery will pose any problems for us?


----------



## victorious-ab (Jul 21, 2016)

*Total Delivery Cost in Public Hospital without Medicare in Sydney*

Hi,

I'll be re-locating to Sydney from India on 457 Visa. My wife is 24 weeks pregnant and planning to get her delivered in Sydney. We dont have Medicare - So my question is what's the total cost of delivery in Public Hospital without Medicare in Sydney.

Appreciate your help here. Thanks.

Regards,
Victorious


----------

